# Solved: Restart Now or Restart Later



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

How can I know what caused the Microsoft Windows You must restart your computer to apply these changes. Before restarting save any open files and close all programs. Restart Now Restart Later

It looks legitimate. Probably is but I want to be sure and safe before agreeing to restart. I only need to verify if it's hardware or drivers because I swapped a DVD-ROM for a DVD-RW, connected front USB ports and sound to motherboard, moved USB headset to front USB.

I've been surfing and downloaded a few programs but didn't install any.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You made all those changes and received the message *immediately* received this error when you booted into Windows? If so, it's related to the hardware changes If it didn't pop up until hours later, it's related to a Windows update.

I always select the option to notify about Windows updates and not install them automatically. Then I do a cold boot and full data and image backup, and then I install the updates.

Allowing Windows to update automatically means it happens while making hardware changes and software changes and that's what gets people into trouble.


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

Auto updates was on but says nothing installed since Fri. Usually they are off because I don't see a reason for MS Office updates. 
Thank you for quick response.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

This tool is helpful in many cases, though drivers may not show up. Basically, it does the same thing as Sysinternals' "PendMoves" and shows the contents of the "PendingFileRenameOperations" registry key. It tells you what will be done during the reboot. It is sometimes useful (if you know what you are doing) for determining whether you really need to reboot when it tells you to. Not all messages like that are correct. If a system file needs to be replaced, for example, even if it is already successfully replaced by an installer, the generic reboot message may pop up. In that case, you would know from the fact that there was no entry in WhyReboot that a reboot was not needed.

At least it can be interesting. It also shows what files will be replaced on the next boot after you run sfc /scannow.

WhyReboot


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you for help putting my mind at ease. Restarted w/o problem. 
I downloaded why reboot after I did so it will help next time.

BUT where can I find out which hardware changes were made between 7:12PM & 9:39PM
for future reference as well as satisfying my lack of knowledge now?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You described your hardware changes in your first post.


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

I know that. I just want to know where or what folder that info is for sure in case it happens again and it's not legitimate. It's just turned into the matter of NOT KNOWING.

I'll mark this Solved and thank you again.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not sure what you mean by "what folder". I'm not aware of any Windows log that tracks hardware changes.


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought Windows kept a log for every popout whether it be error, corrupted or missing files or Restart.
If you say it doesn't , it doesn't. Now I'll quit looking!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It doesn't.


----------

